# Selection of Beans



## nufc1 (May 11, 2015)

Does anybody know of any other roasters who provide a similar deal to Coffee Compass where you can buy many assorted 250g bags of coffee for a discount? I would like to get a xmas gift for someone like this. I know hasbean do starter packs but they will not be to the gift recievers taste as they like a darker roast, even using the aeropress.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/the-has-bean-box-set


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

York Coffee Emporium used to build selection boxes for you. I would say that they also tend to roast to the darker side, but not as far as the CC Black Friday. IIRC their bags are 200 rather than 250g. Have in the past been particularly taken by their Nicaraguan, Cuban and Peruvian beans (probably in that order of preference)

The website is nicely built and you might be able to find what you are looking for on there.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Some great choices here:

http://hopeandglorycoffee.co.uk/collections/coffee-taster-packs


----------

